# Toxic Mold created by fish tanks?



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Last weekend I had to rip out my carpet because of MOLD. I don't know if this has happened to you, but I have a couple tanks in my basement which is somewhat damp. If your tank leaks it seeps through the carpets and grows somewhat like algae in your fish tank. But we had to clean our whole basement with bleach to kill it. 

I kept getting sick and we decided to setup a mold test. And it came back positive so we did all we could, bought a $130 air purifier and sealed up all our vents with filters. Its ridiculous...


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

A14 sorry to hear that and a little research might help. Bleach will help but there are mold specific sprays that kill it better and help it from returning. Most likely your basement is getting moister from outside, concrete and cinder block are porous and water does pass through them slowly. Here's a couple things that can help, a dehumidifier either stand alone or whole house if you have forced air heating or cooling, cheap fans on timers that come on a couple times a day for an hour or two, some of the tower type fans don't look bad, if you have exposed brick, block, or concrete paint it with a sealing type paint like Drylok and make sure to use a good one with proper prep and lay it on heavy or just don't skimp, this is the best thing you can do.

Sealing the vents could make it worse, the idea is good flow with all the humidity being removed from the whole house, the air purifier will help in a bedroom where you sleep but do nothing to fix the problem, if you need more help send a pm I don't mind.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah, leaks & high humidity anywhere are potential mold problems.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

We didn't _seal_ the vents completely, we put filters in front as there are mold spores traveling through the vents and we thought the filters would stop the spores.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

We just put the dehumidifier where the mold is the worst hopefully, it'll suck all the water out and tomorrow we are going out to but some Mold control stuff.


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

a uv sterilizer installed in your forced air heat system will kill air born mold spores. Good ventilation and a dehumidifier are a great idea in any basement.


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

you don't need to have the heat on either. Set your fan to on and let the blower run continuously.


----------



## joekidwell (Aug 7, 2011)

No fish room is complete without a dehumidifier.


----------



## Gold Finger (Oct 13, 2011)

I used to remediate toxic mold professionally. Take it very seriously if your home has tested positive for toxic mold. I have seen people debilitated by it (fatigue, mental degradation and memory loss, poor immune function, etc.) and I myself ended up very ill for over a year. Get it out of your home at all costs. It should leave your body if you are not reinfecting from your home (yes, it can setup and live in your lungs, sinuses, etc.), though it usually takes about a year to fully recover. For any potential hypochondriacs reading this, don't worry, less than 2% of household mold is toxic, though all can cause allergies and respiratory problems. If you are sick have your home tested first. If it tests positive for _toxic_ mold, have them look at your blood for markers. I took antifungals and stopped working with it.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

We have some non-toxic mold spores which are whitish and to what I believe to be toxic mold, the black colored stuff but a very small amount of it. 
We are buying high potent mold control tomorrow and placed a dehumidifier in front so it should just go away. 

Do you think we should cut the pieces of wood out that have the mold? 
or will the bleach in conjunction with the mold control kill it and not having the need to take the piece of wood out.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

joekidwell said:


> No fish room is complete without a dehumidifier.


Thanks, we're getting one for my room and hopefully it'll help against my room getting so humid because of my tank. 

And will the dehumidifier suck water out of my tank?


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

You will most likely have to top off a bit more. More Dry air will probably increase evaporation. I have two tanks in my basement and use water from my dehumidifier to top off my black water tank since it's got zero hardness to it.

Works out pretty well actually


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Someone had a saltwater tank at our work and someone got so sick his eyes was bulging out of his head due to the black mold... The worst part was the mold reach the vent ducts. Where that office was, it was between a cold and damp warehouse and heated interior.

Basement are normally damp I have one running every so often to remove the moisture if it rains for a couple days straight or if it feels damp.

I don't think evaporation from running one will be much, just make sure your tanks are tightly covered and not open top.

Also best to put it on the other side of the room.


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Question:

I have small black, what look to be like mold spots on my bathroom sink. Always grow back in same spots, and a bitch to get off. What is best course of action (and reasonable, ie - not spending $100 to test). 

Also - this is something I never really thought of in my 5 years of tank owning. I just setup a 35 Gallon hex in my daughter's (1yr old) room and its evaporation is crazy...do I need to take precautions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Realistik84 said:


> Question:
> Also - this is something I never really thought of in my 5 years of tank owning. I just setup a 35 Gallon hex in my daughter's (1yr old) room and its evaporation is crazy...do I need to take precautions?


I'd put a glass cover in place. 
I unintentionally caused a water issue on my kids bedrooms with ultrasonic humidifiers. The moisture made its way to the joints and stained them. Gads those water stains are hard to cover.


----------

